# Sat. 12-08



## ga-atm (Dec 11, 2007)

I took some friends out Sat. and we had a ball. 1' seas with heavy fog. We had 8 grouper from 10 to 22.5 lbs,  8 red snapper, 25 sea bass and 1 king oh yea also alot of Amber jack. back at the dock a 3:00. 

I caught this one and was too busy cleaning fish to get in the picture. 22.5 Grouper it took me about ten minutes to get him up from 110' 

figured I would put up the first post


----------



## grim (Dec 11, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## capt stan (Dec 11, 2007)

Nice scamp!


----------



## ga-atm (Dec 11, 2007)

Stan have you been out lately. Also how is it looking for you fishing next year on the trail.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 11, 2007)

Looks like a great trip.When will the grouper sammiches be ready?


----------



## ga-atm (Dec 12, 2007)

we cooked them Monday night.


----------



## SeaNile (Dec 12, 2007)

WoW, Nice catch. Where do you fish out of?


----------



## capt stan (Dec 13, 2007)

ga-atm said:


> Stan have you been out lately. Also how is it looking for you fishing next year on the trail.




Hey man! I haven't been on the water since sept when we were after the Bulls on the beach. Right after that the wife had to go to germany for close to a month as her mom passed ...two days after she left I broke my foot

 so needless to say it's been rough at the ranch and that trip for momma was tough on the pennies


Anyhoo.....I'm supposed to take a trip to the factory here real soon as they are finally about to get back into production building boats again. The Feb. fire was devestating.
I did do some sponser work for them back in August and Was told we "should" be fishing this year. Just gotta wait and see. I was offered to fish for some other folks but didn't do it. I got a great sponser and ya gotta stick by folks thru the good and the bad!!

Should know soon..... I hope

Looking to get back on the water foot is doing better but not right yet.


I'm thinking about trying to get some guys from here on this new forum together to do a sheepie run soon...If I can get any takers.  Kinda like a first offical GON sheepie excersuion You know I love loading the boat with those boys!!


----------



## miller (Dec 13, 2007)

Man that's a huge scamp! Congrats on the nice mess of fish.


----------

